# TBT Rewind 2016



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2016)

Well it's near the end of the year, why not look back on all the things that have happened on TBT this year!
Just post whatever it is that really stuck out to you this year 
idk where to put this lmfao


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 18, 2016)

I moved into my studio apartment alone in March. It sticks out because I'm sitting in it now lol.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 18, 2016)

i signed up ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 18, 2016)

I took a break from TBT sometime last year and didn't come back until June so the only thing that sticks out to me is that and all the political threads.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2016)

Me being here... IDK, like everything here repeats so I can't think of anything notable. Except me not being able to stop coming on. WHY DO I PERSIST? WHAT IS THERE FOR ME HERE?


----------



## zeoli (Dec 18, 2016)

Darkdesertfox's therapy signatures were the best tbh.


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2016)

I got (temporarily) banned from the discord and apparently it started a mini-revolution


----------



## Bowie (Dec 18, 2016)

This place has been so important to me this year. When Bowie died in January, I remember receiving 40+ visitor messages from people I didn't even know at all, telling me the bad news, and I got so much support, when I honestly had nobody to talk to about it, and I'd probably be super depressed about it even now if it weren't for that support. Everyone knew how much I loved him, and that acknowledgement just meant the world to me. So, I'm really thankful for that.

Aside from that, I remember somebody getting bullied here for a thread they made, and my post about the "I'm a Sensitive Person, Give me Special Treatment" committee is something I seem to be known for now, and I've seen a lot of people copy and paste that same post a number of times. Makes me wonder how it got circling around in the first place.

But, yeah. This year has been awful for me, but it's great that I've had this place to come to. Oh, and I nearly forgot to mention that I won third place in The Fair's _Smash_ tournament, which I'm still really happy about. I tried playing again recently and just can't pick it up (probably because I've been playing _Bayonetta_ for weeks and got used to the controls), so I doubt I'll ever win again!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh you said on TBT. Nothing of note. My life events are better so.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2016)

It's been an eventful year in real life, not so much on here as I'm not very social. However, I did enjoy participating in the events that took place so that's definitely something to look back on.  

The significant event that stands out to me the most this year is adopting our first puppy which has turned out to be a huge success. We welcomed her with open arms and she made herself at home within the first week of getting her! It's not easy having the responsibility of owning a puppy and we're still learning new things along the way.

Another event that knocked my self confidence this year was when I fell ill a couple of months ago, I'm currently on the mend and am hoping by this time next year I will be back to my normal self again. 

It's crazy how much can happen in a year, I could type an entire book. I have so many ambitions for next year!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 18, 2016)

It has been a very eventful year for me but its nice to come here and talk to all the kind people here.

The whole thing about Starrywolf/Liamslash ruining the Halloween event was very dramatic, but the mods taken care of it very gracefully. Its still sad that people go out of the way to do stuff like that.

I have loved this year despite all the horrible stuff that has happened. But what can we do?

Merry Christmas and have a happy new year everyone!


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

I joined here and looking back I was 1000x cringier which makes me want to kms so bad


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Dec 18, 2016)

I bought the best fic ever from Aleigh ^u^


----------



## cornimer (Dec 18, 2016)

2016=political thread overload


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 18, 2016)

I came back after being inactive during the first half of this year  I came back for some Pok?mon since I got back into it and boy I'm glad I came back. When I came back most of my friends on here were inactive but I made some new ones. I also got the chance of joining Hylian Community of Discord so that was a blast. I also got a Pikachu egg which was one of my goals to get, so its been a pretty successful year


----------



## kelpy (Dec 18, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I joined here and looking back I was 1000x cringier which makes me want to kms so bad



Same, but it just shows you've matured/changed for the better in the past year, which is a positive way to think about it.. or maybe I'm trying too hard to justify my past cringiness.. lol

I've been gone from TBT for most of the year so I have no idea what things have gone, but I hope it wasn't bad lol


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 18, 2016)

I made friends in ACNL on tbt, I got lots of items in ACNL on here. That's really it.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Dec 18, 2016)

I signed up.
Best thing to ever happen to this site .
Nah my ego isn't that big but I met a lot of great people on here and on discord


----------



## moonford (Dec 18, 2016)

The flame wars were pretty funny (it was basically people getting mad and exaggerating just because they wanted to bully and antagonize someone for having a different opinion).

I met Teabagel aka Neikko (her spider and bird obsession is everything) and of course Shinx, Licorice, Nanako, Sheila, epoch (who I met recently) and I met Miele once again for the first time in forever. This may be hard to believe but my internet friends make me happy when I'm down so thank you. <3

I got banned, which was way overdue! Like come on, I'm the worst.
I took a break for a while and stuff went down, (Apparently) so I'm sad I missed that.
I couldn't make a thread without someone saying "why do you make so many threads", because I'm interested in the topic, duh! 
I had to deal with people commenting on almost everything I said to make me look like an idiot or a bad person just because they didn't like me and those exact people would jump into an argument I would've had with* someone else* just because they wanted to put me down too. So that was fun. 


Overall, this year has been good for the first few months and trash for the last few because of people who couldn't handle my opinions or wanted to demonize me and its been good because I've met amazing people who can have a chat without arguing.


----------



## N a t (Dec 18, 2016)

Irl this year has been crap for me, but despite all of the drama and what not that's happened on the site, this has been a great year on TBT for me. Although, back when I signed up last year, I went on a long hiatus shortly after joining. (LOL) This year was really like my first year here, even though I made my account back in 2015.


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2016)

i've changed a lot since the beginning of this year on tbt to now and i like to think im a lot nicer than i used to be, still an ass but a nicer ass B)

i also really got into mafia at one point and i'm anticipating that love to come back to us cellar dwellers. (i miss you guys)

& trent (tom) and i ended up becoming really, really close over this last year and i'm really thankful for that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 18, 2016)

I signed up, got new villagers and items, bought collectibles, and made friends!


----------



## Horus (Dec 18, 2016)

I waited for a night theme that never came.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Dec 18, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> i signed up ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



How is your post count so high?!


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Youtube is gonna sue us one of them days


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 18, 2016)

So many members have been so kind to me this year and that's all I'll ever ask for!
Thank you


----------



## Crash (Dec 18, 2016)

i've been lucky enough to make several friends on tbt this year, including one in particular that has helped me so much idek how i can repay them. really grateful to have them all, as well as every other kind person i've encountered here, which has pretty much been everyone. :')

not to mention the fair this past summer was super fun, as much as i butchered those art-related events, and i finally finished my collectible goals!! so there's that too. 2016 on tbt was pretty great and almost makes up for how lame the year was outside in the real world.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 18, 2016)

I've learned that my fingers don't work [rpperl ythanks to fdiscord


----------



## Trystin (Dec 18, 2016)

Well I signed up halfway through the year and honestly this site has been pretty great for me, its helped so much with my depression and social anxiety and I've met some memorable people on here too (xCherryskyx, Cadbberry, MidnaEmiko, Pokemanz, Nightmares, Shattered, Himeki, and all the staff, oh and of course Kaiaa because she has the same name as me!) Ive only had 1 negative experience here so far but it didnt ruin anything for me, I was just disappointed that someone would say something like they did to me. But I love this site, and I tried to quit at one time and I just couldn't. I hope that one day I can give back to this community as much as its given to me.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

purpleunicorns said:


> Well I signed up halfway through the year and honestly this site has been pretty great for me, its helped so much with my depression and social anxiety and I've met some memorable people on here too (xCherryskyx, Cadbberry, MidnaEmiko, Pokemanz, Nightmares, Shattered, Himeki, and all the staff, oh and of course Kaiaa because she has the same name as me!) Ive only had 1 negative experience here so far but it didnt ruin anything for me, I was just disappointed that someone would say something like they did to me. But I love this site, and I tried to quit at one time and I just couldn't. I hope that one day I can give back to this community as much as its given to me.



preach girl preach

we've all had our bad moments but we get right back up >:3


----------



## piske (Dec 18, 2016)

I really enjoyed the Fair. It was my first opportunity to experience it and it was a lot of fun. Also, happy to have met and chat with a lot of people here. I've been more inactive/inconsistently here the second half of the year, but i still look back fondly X)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2016)

My favorite part is that I caused the spread of apple tags on a TBT Fair announcement thread.


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 18, 2016)

Well I wasn't active for most of the year but the christmas 'events' make me feel happy for some reason? idk


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh yeah becoming the mirror king was fun too


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 18, 2016)

Probably the big restock from May. Everyone was excited. The chaos that occured during all the lag was fun. I ended up getting an apple, and a few blue houses, and sold them all shortly after I obtained them. It was my first real experience of anything "big" on TBT.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 18, 2016)

I join the forums and starting *****ing then stopped then started again and so on. This year has been very eventful.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2016)

gyro said:


> I got (temporarily) banned from the discord and apparently it started a mini-revolution



wHen was this??


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> wHen was this??



In the summer, I was banned here 'cause I got too mad at someone and swore a lot (which was pretty reasonable imo but ANYWAYS) and then less than a day before my ban ended _someone_ decided "Oh well he's banned on the forums so he should be banned in here too" and a few people started saying #FreeNull and started posting it on the forums lol


----------



## N a t (Dec 18, 2016)

gyro said:


> In the summer, I was banned here 'cause I got too mad at someone and swore a lot (which was pretty reasonable imo but ANYWAYS) and then less than a day before my ban ended _someone_ decided "Oh well he's banned on the forums so he should be banned in here too" and a few people started saying #FreeNull and started posting it on the forums lol



I wish I saw things like this more often. Not that I'm advocating drama or bans, but it's so entertaining oml


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2016)

Petey Piranha said:


> I wish I saw things like this more often. Not that I'm advocating drama or bans, but it's so entertaining oml



Idk if you were here for #FreeZeph but that was pretty great as well


----------



## N a t (Dec 18, 2016)

gyro said:


> Idk if you were here for #FreeZeph but that was pretty great as well



Nah, but if #FreeXerolin was ever a thing, it comes to mind


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2016)

gyro said:


> Idk if you were here for #FreeZeph but that was pretty great as well



i remember free zeph. our poor red friend.


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2016)

eun said:


> i remember free zeph. our poor red friend.



#Justice4Zeph he just wanted to tell us about his sunburn


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2016)

Please note we do not allow the discussion of other users' bans. Continuing to do so may result in an infraction.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2016)

oh! and the fair, that was great!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 19, 2016)

well in january i got into some drama with certain girl that has an alt. here on the what's bothering you thread? >_>
in march i started talking to a guy who would be a friend ily larz708
in may i would leave the (cancer) group of that girl with alt.
aaand in november some who i loved ended hating me :c

So yeah, good year i guess? ._.


----------



## vel (Dec 19, 2016)

i became more active and now i'm in with the kids


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 19, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> 2016=political thread overload



Stop looking at me like that. It's not my fault. nintendofan85 started most of them. I just posted about 10 times in all of them.


----------



## Seroja (Dec 19, 2016)

I created my account last year but only started properly posting stuff here this year April. met some really great friends and one of them, now I could not live without. the major collectibles restock was very fulfilling for me. and that one elaborate alt account really got me good; I'm still in disbelief till today lol.

daemin, sheila, niemyx, mog, king dad, tardis, yonkorin, gamzee, laudine- thank you for making my year <3


----------



## Javocado (Dec 19, 2016)

Pretty light year if I'm being honest, but there has been some highlights. I got to meet my good ol' pal Crash, I hosted some swell giveaways(including my biggest one ever back in April!), and I was lucky enough to snag a Red Balloon collectible!


----------



## N e s s (Dec 19, 2016)

I didn't do jack squat this year, so thats a slight plus


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 19, 2016)

Well. Let me start from when I signed up.

*2013:* The year I signed up. I mostly wanted on here because I heard a friend on ACC wanted to leave that site for good. I didn't want to leave him, so I followed him here. But when I did, I couldn't find him anywhere. So I just said hi to everyone because I was here and I said I may have fun here. Well, I did.
The thing is, I took a long hiatus here because I felt that I regret not TTing on my main town, even though I told to myself I wasn't gonna do that. I did, however play on my 2nd town which is long gone. (Not to be confused with my current 2nd town, Moonview. I had my 2nd town on my old 3DS XL.) Also because I felt jealous that other people were more active than I am.

*2014:* After a quite long hiatus, I decided to come back. And well, it was ok to say. Thing is, this is the year where I posted a lot. You know, seeing as how Easter is my favorite TBT event, I missed it this year... Not much else went on this year, but I did play with my fellow TBT members for a Mario Kart Match. I also attended my first TBT fair. (Or 2nd. Not sure in there was a TBT fair in 2013.) Pretty good year. This year was my first year to start liking Toadette.

*2015:* This year became interesting. I got all hyped up for Mario Kart 8 DLC Pack 2 to come out, I got to do my first 1 year challenge. And best of all, my posts skyrocketed as well. This year was also the year I started liking the Male villager from MK8. So much, I want him in all Nintendo spinoff games. (I even want him as the only crossover character in a Paper Mario Game. I know you don't like the idea of crossovers in a Paper Mario Game, but one couldn't hurt, right?) I made some friends this year. And I finally participated in the Easter Egg hunt, I did pretty good at it. I got a Yoshi Egg, but I couldn't get the Waluigi egg. And believe it or not, I knew the answer to the disgrace Egg #10. I was going to bed, and knew it had something to do with F-Zero's Mute City. I knew it was in the thread "Post your favorite Video Game Music Here". (Or whatever it was called) I could've found it if I dug deeper in the thread, page 19... The Fire Festival was nothing and The Christmas event was fun. I wonder, who found the nearly impossible present #3? Was it mandatory to do math?

*2016:* This year was interesting as well. I did the one year challenge again, but stopped after a few months. I made a lot of friends this year. When I heard that there was going to be more Mario Kart 8 DLC, a new Pokemon game, and a new AC:NL update coming, I was so hyped. But unfortunately. The Mario Kart 8 DLC pack #3 never came. This year's Easter egg hunt event was fun as well. I did a lot better than 2015. I wasn't aiming for the Golden egg, I was rooting for... I wasn't sure, but I know I was. This year's festival was fun. I didn't guess any super hard mirror guesses. I did enter in the TBT scavenger hunt, but I wasn't accepted because I didn't use my username card on every single picture I posted. I didn't enter in the Halloween event this year, it looked too hard to understand... This year was pretty great, and so were the other years. I hope next year will be better than the rest.


----------



## alesha (Dec 19, 2016)

I stopped being regular on this site 
I'll come back and probably be regular starting from New Year's Eve?
Hey, but it was stressful nice (it wasn't okay, it was forced!) to have a break...


----------



## Chicha (Dec 19, 2016)

Let's see, I joined last December but was only around the ACNL sections of the forum. I didn't start becoming more active throughout the rest of the forum until after Easter iirc? By May, I started to pay attention to collectibles and went after ones I liked, slowly gaining most. I had a blast with the Fair, Halloween, and now the Christmas event. Highlights for me were the 2016 Restocks, Scavenger Hunts, Chopped, TBT Fair Screenshot Thread.

There's been a lot of nice folks on here. I didn't expect to stick around at all but I do enjoy how this forum is more positive and feels more community-like. I think the events the staff coordinate really have a positive impact on TBT. It makes this forum very different from others.

I would have never been able to finish my Pokemon town without the lovely people at Retail. Everyone at the Museum has been wonderful to me. I enjoy seeing the events in the Museum section; I hope to participate more next year. Thank you all for making this forum a great experience. <3


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2016)

i met so many new people <3 

i can't really remember what happened this year for me on tbt


----------



## Balverine (Dec 20, 2016)

I, uhhh.....
changed my username? lol
I also did a ton of card trading for HHD, and now don't play it at all haaa. Other than that, I'm just not very active on tbt other than in the museum : /

I've also met a lot of cool people on here this past year!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 31, 2016)

goodbye 2016!

there were a bunch of new things here this year:

--on St. Patrick's Day in March, the spring shamrock collectible was introduced;
--the Forums had another egg hunt at Easter time, with four new eggs:  candy, dark, pikachu, and sakura eggs;
--the flowers series was launched in May, with the introduction of the Mother's Day carnation and of the cosmo flowers;
--for the first time in years (i think) there was a restock of all the house/letter collectibles;
--the forum staff was reorganized and expanded in the summer;
--a very successful TBT Fair was held in late August, the first Fair since 2014 and first held in the summer, it introduced the glow wand collectibles, and then the character collectibles;
--the first autumn-specific collectible was issued in the fall with the famous mushroom;
--a new Spooktacular challenge for Halloween brought everyone the chance to nab a set of new orange and purple candies;
--last year's Christmas collectibles became giftable, and we got a return of the Christmas lights and new Candy canes.

The ACNL update has brought back many older inactive members, and also brought many new members to the forums. 

it was a pretty fun year to hang around here, thank you to all of the staff, and to my forum friends, and to everyone that i've chatted with for making this place enjoyable!

happy New year to everyone, looking forward to 2017!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 1, 2017)

2016 has marked the temporary(?) end of my activity here. In simpler words, a hiatus. Gotta try and spend 2017 doing something productive.

Love you all, and I hope you have a fabulous 2017!


----------

